# FreeBSD from USB key



## Windmill (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, I need help. I want to install FreeBSD from an USB key. I tried copying the image with dd, but when I boot from the USB I have only a black screen which says that the USB isn't a valid boot disk (or something similar). WIth linux images I haven't any problem. So, what should I do to install from an USB key?


----------



## deflected (Apr 11, 2014)

Try with: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/install-pre.html


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 11, 2014)

Just a quick note regarding the command syntax shown as the method for writing the .img to the USB device;
`# dd if=FreeBSD-9.2-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=64k`
I have had several occasions, where the above command returned an error. I was able to overcome it by changing the value, or removing the `bs=64` value. Just thought it worth mentioning.

--Chris


----------



## Windmill (Apr 11, 2014)

The method works only with the .img? I tried writing the DVD ISO.


----------



## Chris_H (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes. That method is intended for the .img only. Not the .iso.

--Chris


----------



## Windmill (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh, didn't know that. OK, I'll try with the .img.

Ok, with the .img it worked. Now I have to play a bit to configure the system right, I could also think to switch to FreeBSD completely.


----------

